# router direction



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a stupid question. How do you tell which way your router turns. When I'm looking at my router and the Brand name faces me is that the proper positon. IE: If i'm looking at the brand name and want to go counter-clockwise on a outside edge is this the proper way so that the router turns in into the wood. I'm really feeling stupid for asking this but I keep getting confused and end up with not always clean cuts. 

Thanks for the help and the patience,

Gord


----------



## SSc (Jan 31, 2005)

CANMIL said:


> I have a stupid question. How do you tell which way your router turns. When I'm looking at my router and the Brand name faces me is that the proper positon. IE: If i'm looking at the brand name and want to go counter-clockwise on a outside edge is this the proper way so that the router turns in into the wood. I'm really feeling stupid for asking this but I keep getting confused and end up with not always clean cuts.
> 
> Thanks for the help and the patience,
> 
> Gord












This reminded me of a little trick I learned a while back. Whenever I have to stop and think about the right direction to feed the router, all I do is look down at my right hand. I simply hold my right hand with the knuckles up and my thumb extended out, see drawing. Then I orient my hand so my thumb is pointing to the edge of the workpiece or the edge of the fence. My index finger will automatically be pointing in the direction I need to move the router.

By the way, this also works with a router table, as well. But since the router is suspended upside-down, I simply flip my hand over, so it's also upside-down. This time, when my thumb points to the router bit, my finger points in the direction I need to feed the workpiece, which is usually right to left.

Have a great weekend,
Jon Garbison
Online Editor, Woodsmith


----------



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you very much Jon for the info and the picture(it's going up on my workshop wall). You have yourself a great weekend too.

Gord


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

With the router in its normal position the bit turns clockwise,upside down table mounted it turns counter clockwise. The normal feed direction is against the rotation of the bit,which means on the outside edges you would move the router counter clockwise,on the interior move the router clockwise. Sorry to be so wordy.
regards
jerry


----------



## SSc (Jan 31, 2005)

CANMIL said:


> Thank you very much Jon for the info and the picture(it's going up on my workshop wall). You have yourself a great weekend too.
> 
> Gord


GordL,
I must appologize to you and Jon. Not that you didn't find it useful,but the fact that I am not Jon  . I saw your post earlier this morning. Not being quite awake and in a bit of a hurry i copied the above from 
here 

just a fluke that he signed it have a great weekend  

so to you and all here from *ME* sorry and 
HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND


----------



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

SSc,

Thank *you* for the tip. I'm a shift worker so I can understand the not awake bit. Thanks again for the help.

Gord


----------



## Gunner61 (Feb 6, 2005)

Jerry,

Thank you for the info. Every bit helps.

Gord.


----------



## ardy (Jul 9, 2012)

*When is not right to left movement of the piece on the table?*



SSc said:


> This reminded me of a little trick I learned a while back. Whenever I have to stop and think about the right direction to feed the router, all I do is look down at my right hand. I simply hold my right hand with the knuckles up and my thumb extended out, see drawing. Then I orient my hand so my thumb is pointing to the edge of the workpiece or the edge of the fence. My index finger will automatically be pointing in the direction I need to move the router.
> 
> By the way, this also works with a router table, as well. But since the router is suspended upside-down, I simply flip my hand over, so it's also upside-down. This time, when my thumb points to the router bit, my finger points in the direction I need to feed the workpiece, which is usually right to left.
> 
> ...


----------

